# Same spot, different sunset (Luleå again)



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

Taken last night around 11:30 pm  in Porsön/Luleå  ... again 2 minutes walk from my doorstep.
Same location as : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84420

The weather was alot different from last time. So here comes the sunset in three formats .

Don't ban me for sunset-spamming 

1: water and vegetation






2: wider





3: Porsön sunset panorama (do not forget to scroll  )


----------



## skyonfire (Jun 14, 2007)

#1 is my fav.. The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

skyonfire said:


> #1 is my fav.. On the pano you can see a line on the water between the first and second sections otherwise the colors are gorgeous!



Well, that pano is a crop from one image. so there are no artificial sections. those lines on the water are real and result from the smeared reflections of the sky. you can see lots of those lines in all three images and you could see them on the spot with your eyes.


----------



## skyonfire (Jun 14, 2007)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

skyonfire said:


> I stand corrected.



since you did not know how it was created, you could not know 

this optical effect is quite common whenever there are ripples on the water and you have some high contrast structure in the sky.

thanks anyway


----------



## PNA (Jun 14, 2007)

You put my sunset to shame......:blushing:

#3....!


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 14, 2007)

as long as they continue to look like these, spam away!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 14, 2007)

What a beautiful sight!  They are all gorgeous, but I really like the 'vegetation' in shot 1.  And as Tangerini said, with sunsets like these, 'spam away'!


----------



## Seefutlung (Jun 14, 2007)

Sweet Alex ... and what time was this sunset?  Personally, I might crop a bit off the top in number one ... the gray clouds don't add a lot to the image and the crop would help move the heavy black shoreline away from the center.

Although the pano is wonderful ... the closeness of the reeds in #1 just draws you into the image in a much more personal fashion.  #1 for me.

Gary


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jun 14, 2007)

#2 may just be the best I've seen all year so far.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> Sweet Alex ... and what time was this sunset?



As posted ... 11:30-ish ... at night.



> Personally, I might crop a bit off the top in number one ... the gray clouds don't add a lot to the image and the crop would help move the heavy black shoreline away from the center.



Thought of the same, but just could not decide to do it 



> Although the pano is wonderful ... the closeness of the reeds in #1 just draws you into the image in a much more personal fashion.  #1 for me.



I know, the vegetation does help the image alot... it is a shame i could not get a pano that style ... the position of the sun and the water just did not allow for it.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

PNA said:


> You put my sunset to shame......:blushing:



don't be silly 

it is just a very different sunset... and I like the soft clouds in yours, much more calm than mine here.

Also, my current doorstep seems to be just perfect for this kind of shots ... could do it almost every second night ... almost without leaving the house


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 14, 2007)

These are awesome Alex. Great work. Like everyone else has said the colors are fantastic.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

GrfxGuru said:


> #2 may just be the best I've seen all year so far.



Thanks 

composition wise it is the best balanced of the three IMHO.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> as long as they continue to look like these, spam away!



I am getting bored of my water-sunsets though ... and each time i collect so many mosquito bites for them 

I hope to be able to travel inland a bit later this month ..that would mean mountains, water, and 24hours of sunlight then.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> And as Tangerini said, with sunsets like these, 'spam away'!



You know, I can only take these sunsets around midnight! But I _need _to get some _sleep _since I have to work in daytime


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 14, 2007)

ok, i might consider going out for more shots tonight .... if i do not fall asleep


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 14, 2007)

Theese are fantastic Alex, I love the strong vibrant colours, and the cloud reflections on the first have an oil painting look to them. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Deano


----------



## JOAT (Jun 14, 2007)

beautiful, you are lucky to have that view so close to you. Bring on the spam!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 14, 2007)

Spectacular.  Great composition in all of them.  Good work!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks all  Have to admit though, that to get shots like these i would have to stay up later and later at night .. now nighttime is only about 1 hr I think ... by mid of next week it will be reduced to 30 minutes or less.

and last night i just fell asleep


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 15, 2007)

Lovely. Keep em coming.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 15, 2007)

I just nominated #1 for consideration as June Photo Of The Month.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow! Great Shots!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 16, 2007)

WVPhotoGuy said:


> Wow! Great Shots!



Thanks 

(but seems my server is down again  )


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 16, 2007)

server back up 

I think at some point i have to switch the provider, this gets annoying


----------



## hamburger (Jun 16, 2007)

Super!

And don't you dare crop the one Seefutlung suggested... ;-)


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 21, 2007)

thank you  don't worry, not time for cropping at the moment


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice but #2 wins it for me


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> very nice but #2 wins it for me



Thanks 

Nice to see you all decide for favourites so quickly ... I cannot really decide myself


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 28, 2007)

I love the first. Your best yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 29, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> I love the first. Your best yet. :mrgreen:



thanks!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 19, 2007)

It is like my eyes want to reak world record of widen up after seeing something SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 19, 2007)

anuragbhateja said:


> It is like my eyes want to reak world record of widen up after seeing something SO BEAUTIFUL!!!



Thank you for such nice words


----------



## Android (Nov 19, 2007)

Fantastic Alex. Now these are what I joined this forum to look at and emulate. Keep 'em coming.

Andy


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 19, 2007)

Android said:


> Fantastic Alex. Now these are what I joined this forum to look at and emulate. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> Andy



thanks! will see what I can do


----------

